# sign in ?



## Mithios (Jan 10, 2004)

Maybe i am just not seeing it. But i can't find any were to sign in on the new home page or anywere for that matter. I have been going to the my account or forums and trying to post etc, then it ask's to sign in. Am i just missing it !  Thank's, Mithios


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 11, 2004)

Due to incompatabilities between the old vBHome software we used on the main page, and the new version of the forum software (due out shortly) that feature was removed.  I may add it in again later, if time and skill permits.

You should see an area top-right where you can enter in your username and pasword.


----------



## Mithios (Jan 12, 2004)

Found it. Thank's!


----------

